# VR8 - Vanadium Resources



## greggles (31 May 2018)

Thread starter for those interested.

Tando Resources (TNO) listed in November 2017 and is exploring and developing the Quartz Bore Project, the Mt Sydney Project and the Mt Vernon Project in the Pilbara region of Western Australia.

In March 2018 TNO acquired 74% of the SPD Vanadium Project, a large, high grade vanadium deposit located in the established vanadium production hub of Gauteng, South Africa.

The company recently completed a reorganisation of their share capital so that every 100 pre-split securities will be divided into 462 post-split securities, the end result being that their former 29,189,551 shares are now 134,855,726 shares.


----------



## System (30 July 2019)

On July 30th, 2019, Tando Resources Limited (TNO) changed its name and ASX code to Vanadium Resources Limited (VR8).


----------



## greggles (24 June 2021)

VR8 looking strong following Tuesday's announcement regarding the class 4 PFS for the Steelpoortdrift Vanadium project located in Limpopo, South Africa.

The Project metrics look very robust. Capex is quite reasonable for a Project this size.







Market cap currently under $30 million. This looks good long term if everything comes together. Share price looks to be revving up for a move towards 10c. Watching this one closely.


----------



## Stockbailx (24 June 2021)

They say Vadadium is in high demand.
_Vanadium is a hard, silver-grey metallic element. It is a ductile transition metal with a natural resistance to corrosion and stability against alkalis, acids and salt water. Vanadium is found in over 60 different minerals including vanadinite, carnotite, roscoelite and patronite. Vanadium can be used to make steel alloys, for use in space vehicles, nuclear reactors and aircraft carriers, etc. And much more. Interesting asset, Good prospects in todays time..._​





						What is Vanadium?
					

Overview summarising what is vanadium, how it's used & global demand. The world’s next high grade Vanadium resource is in Gabanintha, Western Australia.




					www.australianvanadium.com.au


----------



## Stockbailx (24 June 2021)

I see I linked you to the web site of another Vanadium produces web site. Also good asset with lots of insite into the product Vanadium, I think this material makes for an excellent investment, providing supply and demand is well catered for (give it time)...





						Vanadium Resources - Developing a Globally Significant Vanadium Project
					

Junior exploration company with 100% owned projects located in the Pilbara region, Western Australia. Vanadium Resources was established with the purpose of exploring and developing gold zinc, lead, copper and other mineral opportunities.




					www.vr8.global


----------



## greggles (11 October 2021)

VR8 secures $4.6 million placement from Raubex Pty Ltd (a subsidiary of JSE listed Raubex Group Ltd) at 10.4c per share. Given that VR8 closed at 7c on Friday, that is an incredibly good deal and is a serious vote of confidence in the company.

Good cash position and solid project. The outlook is pretty positive for VR8 IMO.


----------



## frugal.rock (18 January 2022)

The Company advises that:  
1. the trading halt is requested pending an announcement regarding an update on Vanadium  Resources’ application for approval from the South African Government to obtain a  
controlling interest of 73.95% in the Steelpoortdrift Vanadium Project

Currently scheduled to trade again on Thursday.
Not held.


----------



## qldfrog (22 April 2022)

Just a short comment: i own some parcel via my systems and has been going very well lately:


----------

